

Ask HN: Who else is not happy about MBAM's new release? - rythmshifter

specifically, the fact that you cant turn off notifications for a file being blocked or a web address being blocked independantly.  there is only an on&#x2F;off switch for all notifications.  this is killing me, becuase I get popups all day for btsync and other bit torrent programs, but can&#x27;t turn them off for fear of missing a file being blocked, indicating a possible infection. who&#x27;s with me?
======
voltagex_
Next time you post something like this, it might be good to give a little
context.

I assume you mean MalwareBytes Antimalware.

If you don't like it, wouldn't it be better to email the creators, or post in
[https://forums.malwarebytes.org/](https://forums.malwarebytes.org/)?

